# Kilka pytań ...

## ubunciak

Witam szanownych forumowiczów. Mam kilka pytań odnośnie Gentoo, ale na początku jednak chciałbym podkreślić, że narazie jestem na etapie czytania dokumentacji, mam parę wątpliwości/pytań, dlatego proszę o wyrozumiałość (może dla Was będzie to oczywiste, dla mnie niestety nie).

Ok, to zaczynam. Po pierwsze: chciałbym zainstalować Gentoo od zera, tzn. zainstalować jedynie podstawowy system (bez żadnych: KDE, GNOME itp.). Jeśli dobrze rozumiem, aby to zrobić, potrzebny jest stage* oraz portage ?

Po drugie: zapoznałem się z http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/altinstall.xml, a dokładniej: "Instalowanie Gentoo z innej dystrybucji". W moim przypadku, chciałbym zainstalować go przy Ubuntu. Jeśli dobrze rozumiem, to muszę najpierw podzielić dysk, podmontować, rozpakować tarballa i portage, a następnie wchrootować się do Gentoo ? i polecenie emerge będzie tak po prostu działać ?

Po trzecie: jak będzie wyglądać sprawa ze swapem? aktualnie wygląda to u mnie tak

/dev/hda1 ext3

/dev/hda2 swap

Czy muszę tworzyć kolejnego swapa, czy mogę wykorzystać już istniejącego?

Po czwarte: Punkt 6. Instalowanie systemu podstawowego, aby zaktualizować portage, jest potrzebne połączenie z Internetem, więc naprawdę wystarczy przekopiować plik resolv.conf ? do łączenia  z Internetem używam Net24 (PPPoE)

Po piąte: co sądzicie o instalatorach na płycie LiveCD ? chodzi mi o ten graficzny oparty na GTK+ oraz tekstowy na Dialog? może od tego powinienem zacząć? Jedynie co mnie martwi, że w czasie instalacji nie można skonfigurować jądra, a ja muszę dodać (zaznaczyć) parę rzeczy, aby ruszyć w netem. 

Po szóste (ostatnie): gdzieś wyczytałem, że jak już skończę instalację Gentoo, będzie działał mi net, to trzeba użyć polecenie "emerge -e world" i "emerge --sync", jeszcze jakieś polecenia ? potem jeśli dobrze rozumiem, to mogę zacząć instalować oprogramowanie, czyli emerge kde itp. ?

Naprawdę, bardzo przepraszam za te pytania, jednak tak jak już pisałem, zanim za coś się zabiorę, muszę mieć wyjaśnione wszystkie niejasności  :Smile: 

Dziękuję za (rzeczowe i wnoszące coś do tematu) odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

1) Tak. Stage3 bedzie dobry  :Smile: 

2) Partycjonujesz, montujesz, wypakowujesz, chroot i jestes w Gentoo... Emerge dziala...

3) Wystarczy 1 swap, moze byc wspoldzielony

4) Jesli instalujesz z ubuntu, na ktorym masz polaczenie to nic wiecej nie musisz robic. Trzeba za to skopiowac ten plik. Zasada jest taka: konfiguruje sie polaczenie na distrze lub livecd  ktorego sie instaluje, a do gentoo (tego stage) kopiuje sie plik resolv.conf (zawiera on nameserwery (DNSy)).

5) Nigdy z tego ie korzystalem i odradzam. Slyszalem ze sporo z tym problemow. Wole tradycyjne spsoby. W ogole zawsze bylem przeciw tworzeniu tych 'kreatorkow'.

6) nic nie musisz robic... Masz gentoo. instalujesz softjaki tylko chcesz (komenda emerge). Jesli chcesz cos zaktualizowac to wydajesz emerge --sync ktore zaktualizuje CI system portow. A emerge -uDN world zaktualizuje Ci  caly system ( wszystkie aktualnie zainstalowane pakiety). Zanim aktualizujesz dobrze jednak zobaczyc co chce aktualizowac (np emerge -uDNpv world)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## w.tabin

 *ubunciak wrote:*   

> Po pierwsze: chciałbym zainstalować Gentoo od zera, tzn. zainstalować jedynie podstawowy system (bez żadnych: KDE, GNOME itp.). Jeśli dobrze rozumiem, aby to zrobić, potrzebny jest stage* oraz portage ?

 

Tak

 *ubunciak wrote:*   

> Po drugie: zapoznałem się z http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/altinstall.xml a dokładniej: "Instalowanie Gentoo z innej dystrybucji". W moim przypadku, chciałbym zainstalować go przy Ubuntu. Jeśli dobrze rozumiem, to muszę najpierw podzielić dysk, podmontować, rozpakować tarballa i portage, a następnie wchrootować się do Gentoo ? i polecenie emerge będzie tak po prostu działać ?

 

Tak jeżeli będzie połaczenie z internetem

 *ubunciak wrote:*   

> Po trzecie: jak będzie wyglądać sprawa ze swapem? aktualnie wygląda to u mnie tak
> 
> /dev/hda1 ext3
> 
> /dev/hda2 swap
> ...

 

Możesz korzystać z istniejącego

 *ubunciak wrote:*   

> Po czwarte: Punkt 6. Instalowanie systemu podstawowego, aby zaktualizować portage, jest potrzebne połączenie z Internetem, więc naprawdę wystarczy przekopiować plik resolv.conf ? do łączenia  z Internetem używam Net24 (PPPoE)

 

zapoznaj się z punktem 3

 *ubunciak wrote:*   

> Po piąte: co sądzicie o instalatorach na płycie LiveCD ? chodzi mi o ten graficzny oparty na GTK+ oraz tekstowy na Dialog? może od tego powinienem zacząć? Jedynie co mnie martwi, że w czasie instalacji nie można skonfigurować jądra, a ja muszę dodać (zaznaczyć) parę rzeczy, aby ruszyć w netem.

 

Tu się nie wypowiem bo nie instalowałem w ten sposób.

 *ubunciak wrote:*   

> Po szóste (ostatnie): gdzieś wyczytałem, że jak już skończę instalację Gentoo, będzie działał mi net, to trzeba użyć polecenie "emerge -e world" i "emerge --sync", jeszcze jakieś polecenia ? potem jeśli dobrze rozumiem, to mogę zacząć instalować oprogramowanie, czyli emerge kde itp. ?

 

zapoznaj się z dokumentacją, naprawdę jest dobrze i jasno napisana

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ubunciak

Noo, i bardzo dziękuje: Morpheouss i  w.tabin za szybkie i rzeczowe odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

Teraz już jest dla mnie wszystko jasne i mogę brać się do roboty  :Smile: 

Btw. widzę, że na forum nie ma żadnego systemu plusów za pomoc ;[ najprawdę, gdyby były, to już dałbym Wam plusy!

Jeszcze raz dzięki chłopaki!

----------

## Poe

po1. zły dział

po2. wszystko w dokumentacji

po3. zapoznaj sie do konca z APELEM dot. zakończenia rozwiązanych problemów.

--

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt

----------

## rofro

To może jeszcze kilka rad ode mnie:

1. Na początku używaj genkernel, wtedy będą ustawienia podobne do tych z live cd i będzie mniej problemów.

2. Na początku używaj openoffice-bin i mozilla-firefox-bin to szybciej postawisz system.

3. openoffice do kompilacji potrzebuje ok 5 GB przestrzeni na dysku.

4. W pliku make.conf dopisz FEATURES="parallel-fetch" wtedy pakiety będą śćiągały się podczas instalacji innych.

5. Opcja ccache w FEATURES może powodować problemy z kompilacją niektórych pakietów.

6. usatwienie zmiennej MAKEOPTS w make.conf może uniemożliwić kompilację niektórych pakietów.

7. mc to konsolowy menadzer plikow. Jednak przed jego emergowaniem trzeba będzie jeszcze emergować slang czyli emerge slang mc.

8. Flagi można włączać/wyłączać dla pojedynczych pakietów w pliku /etc/portage/packages.use. Jeśli np włączamy flagę slang dla wszystkich wersji pakietu mc to dodajemy wpis do packages.use: app-misc/mc slang. Jeśli chcemy dla konkretnej wersji to dodajemy: =app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4 slang. Jeśli dla mc o wersji większej lub równej niż jakaś to >=app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4 slang.

8. Słówko o systemie pakietów portage.

Zależności między pakietami są ustalane tylko na poziomie pakietów.

Czyli że np. pakiet cairo musi być w systemie aby zemergować xorg.

Ale nie działa na poziomie funkcjonalnym czyli że cairo musi być skompilowane z flagą X aby się xorg zemergował. Swoją drogą szkoda że nie ma włączonej tej flagi domyślnie dla cairo.

9. Starsze karty nvidia używają starszych sterowników. A ebuild nvidia-drivers do tych sterowników pobiera za nową wersję nvidia-settings czyli nie zmienisz sobie przez nvidia-settings ustawień jasności itp.

10. I jeszcze dokumentacja.

a) podstawowa dokumentacja: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml?desc=1

b) to forum przeszukuje się podobno z and. Czyli firefox and bookmarks.

c) http://gentoo-wiki.com ma bardzo dobrą dokumentację.

d) na gentoo.org jest jeszcze dodatkowa dokumentacja na stronach konkretnych projektów http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/. Na przykład http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/index.xml.

e) Oprócz forums są jeszcze listy dyskusyjne http://dir.gmane.org/search.php?match=gentoo.

f) Jest jeszcze dodatkowa dokumentacja opisująca samą budowę gentoo http://devmanual.gentoo.org/.

g) Zawsze można też przeszukać strony używając google. czyli wpisujemy w google: site:forums.gentoo.org <szukana_fraza>. Warto też tak przeszukać gentoo-wiki.com bo coś im też szwankuje wyszukiwarka.

h) informacje o problemach lub nowościach można często znaleźć na gwn http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/gwn.xml.

i) dodatkowa dokumentacja jest także na stronach overleji. np php http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/php/wiki.

j) możliwe też że otrzymasz pomoc na kanale irc http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/irc.xml

11. gentoo-portage.com poinformuje cię na maila o zmianach w pakietach które zaznaczyłeś do śledzenia.

12. http://gentoo-wiki.com/Newbie_cheat_sheet

Na szybko tyle mi się przypomniało.

13. Odinstalowanie programu razem z zależnościami które z emergował jest trochę problematyczne.

----------

## dziadu

To może by tak zrobić nowy wątek, powiedzmy, 

```
QuickStart for beginners
```

, przykleić go, wrzucić tam porcję dobrych rad i jak już się nie chce n00bkom (bez obrazy - nazwane z przymrużeniem oka) poszukać na forum to chociaż tam mogą sobie poczytać co nieco dobrych rad.

Ponieważ to OT to moderator może śmiało mojego posta usunąć  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ubunciak

@Poe: sory ;]

@rofro: dzięki, że dorzuciłeś coś od siebie  :Smile:  jeśli chodzi o kernel, to będę się musiał zastanowić, która metodę wybiorę (bo z tego co wyczytałem, to można skopiować konfigurację z płyty, a ja potrzebuję jeszcze dołaczyć (moduły?) PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL) oraz dla USB).

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

@rofro: Co Ty wygadujesz?

ad6: Mam MAKEOPTS="-j5 -s" i wszystko sie kompiluje... nie wygaduj glupot. Osoby rozwijajace Gentoo odwalaja kawal dobrej roboty i ustawiaja na sztywno -j1 gdzie niezbedne! Zreszta ustawienie tej flagi znacznie przyspiesza kompilacje... Nie zniechecaj nowego do tego ficzersa  :Wink: 

ad7: jak wpisze emerge mc i nie bedzie slang to go pociagnie jako zaleznosc... Wiec tu tez nie sciemniaj  :Wink: 

----------

## rofro

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> @rofro: Co Ty wygadujesz?
> 
> ad6: Mam MAKEOPTS="-j5 -s" i wszystko sie kompiluje... nie wygaduj glupot. Osoby rozwijajace Gentoo odwalaja kawal dobrej roboty i ustawiaja na sztywno -j1 gdzie niezbedne! Zreszta ustawienie tej flagi znacznie przyspiesza kompilacje... Nie zniechecaj nowego do tego ficzersa 
> 
> ad7: jak wpisze emerge mc i nie bedzie slang to go pociagnie jako zaleznosc... Wiec tu tez nie sciemniaj 

 

Dlaczego uważasz że ściemniam? Nie kwestionuję ciężkiej pracy deweloperów, ale czemu udawać że wszystko jest super. Są błędy pewne i informuję o nich. Właśnie dlatego go ostrzegam żeby nie zniechęcił się do gentoo. A potem może sobie włączać.

Co do makeopts

emergowałem sendmail i musiałem to wyłączyć.

Co do mc.Emergowałeś go czy przypuszczasz po prostu? Miałem takie komunikaty:

```
#configure: using S-Lang screen library with termcap

#checking for tgoto in -ltermcap... no

#checking for SLang_init_tty in -lslang... no

#configure: error: S-Lang library not found

#!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

#!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3/work/mc-4.6.1/config.log

```

rozwiązanie to emerge slang mc

----------

## ubunciak

Panowie, nie ma się o co kłócić, dobrze, że zostały napisane *ewentualne* problemy  :Smile:  Wszystko czas pokaże  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Jakies czary opowiadasz, w ebuildzie od mc jest.

```
RDEPEND="(...)

        slang? ( ~sys-libs/slang-1.4.9 ) 

         (...)
```

Wiec musial tego slanga zainstalowac.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jakies czary opowiadasz, w ebuildzie od mc jest.
> 
> ```
> RDEPEND="(...)
> 
> ...

 

no i o tym kurna caly czas mowie...

Bajeczki jakies opowiada...

sendmaila z ciekawosci sam przed chwiala postawilem na Core2 Duo z -j5 i poszedl bez problemu...

Tak wiec rofro mam spore podstawy by twierdzic ze opowiadasz bajeczki  :Wink: 

Bo 1: nigdy nie mialem takeigo pakeiu ktory by sie z jX przy X > 1 nie skompilowal

Bo 2: mc pociaga slang tak jak kazdy inny pakiet kazda zaleznosc...

----------

## rofro

jako weteran powinieneś wiedzieć że portage nie rozwiązuje zależności na poziomioe flag.

każdy kod ma jakieś błędy. to że te błędy z makeopts poprawili w sendmail nie znaczy że nie pojawią się w innych pakietach. Dlatego dałem taką radę. możesz się z tym nie zgadzać i napisać "u mnie działa" itp. Ale nie musisz pisać że ja bajeczki piszę.

Nie traktuj systemu personalnie. nie obraziłem twojej rodziny czy coś w tym stylu. To jest jeden z błędów na które natrafiłem.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> jako weteran powinieneś wiedzieć że portage nie rozwiązuje zależności na poziomioe flag. 

 

Jak mamy to rozumieć? Wyraźnie w ebuildzie jest napisane, iż jezeli w use mamy slang to w depsach pojawia się slang.

----------

## Arfrever

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   jako weteran powinieneś wiedzieć że portage nie rozwiązuje zależności na poziomioe flag.  
> 
> Jak mamy to rozumieć?

 

Przykład:

```
DEPEND="dev-libs/apr-util

        berkdb? ( =sys-libs/db-4* dev-libs/apr-util[berkdb] )"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Poe

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> To może by tak zrobić nowy wątek, powiedzmy, 
> 
> ```
> QuickStart for beginners
> ```
> ...

 

tu nie chodzi o OT, tylko, ze po coś jest FAQ, gdzie wiekszosc z tych rzeczy jest opisana, poza tym handbook tak doskonal i dokumentacja... osobiscie jestem przeciwnikiem całkowitego odmóżdżenia co kolejnych userów linuksów ogólnie, ktorym się podsuwa wszystko gotowe pod nos, bo nic się nie nauczą, a do tego przyzwyczają się, ze wszystko się rozwiąże za nich.

----------

## rofro

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Przykład:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nie mówiłem o tym gdy flagi są wpisane na stałe do ebuilda . Nie precyzyjnie się wyraziłem.

Ale taki przypadek: dodajesz flagę cairo do packages.use dla xorg-x11. Emerge xorg-x11 i kompilacja się zatrzymuje na cairo bo ten też musi być zemergowany z flagą cairo. Tylko to nie portage zgłasza błąd ale skrypt configure. I wtedy musisz dodawać flagi globalnie.

----------

## Belliash

 *rofro wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*   
> 
> Przykład:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Teraz to ja czegos nie rozumiem....

Wytlumacz mi zatem, bo skoro to napisales, to musisz wiedziec o co chodzi  :Wink:  jakim cudem cairo ma wymagac wlaczenia flagi USE: cairo? Jak dla mnie maslo maslane  :Wink:  Ale z 2 strony swietny oksymoron  :Very Happy: 

xorg jak kazdy inny pakiet bedzie mial w ebuildzie zapisane, ze jesli jest wlaczone USE cairo, to pociaga cairo za soba... Poza_tym ani xorg-x11 ani xorg-server nie maja flagi USE "cairo"... Nie_wiem skad to wziales... Ale:

```
       local diemsg="You must build xorg-server and mesa with the same nptl USE setting."

        if built_with_use media-libs/mesa nptl; then

                use nptl || die "${diemsg}"

        else

                use nptl && die "${diemsg}"

        fi
```

To raz. 

Dwa... Jezeli jest wlaczone cairo w jakims pakiecie i ten wymaga innego pakietu ktory rowniez musi byc miec wlaczony support dla cairo, to to ebuild to sprawdza... NP:

```
        if use alsa && ! built_with_use --missing true media-libs/alsa-lib midi; then

                eerror "The alsa USE flag in this package enables ALSA support"

                eerror "for libkmid, KDE midi library."

                eerror "For this reason, you have to merge media-libs/alsa-lib"

                eerror "with the midi USE flag enabled, or disable alsa USE flag"

                eerror "for this package."

                die "Missing midi USE flag on media-libs/alsa-lib"

        fi
```

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## rofro

Więc chyba bajki opowiadam jeśli chodzi o wyjaśnienie błędów które miałem podczas kompilacji. Ale błędy wystąpiły na świeżej instalacji. Może problem był w ebuildach. jeśli znowu się pojawią na nowej instalacji zbadam problem dokładniej.

a co do rozwiązywania zależności bibliotecznych przeczytałem na stronie paludisa i widocznie źle zrozumiałem

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>         if use alsa && ! built_with_use --missing true media-libs/alsa-lib midi; then
> 
> ...

 

Ja mogę dodać, jak już zeszło na całkowity OT, że takie rozwiązania rzeczywiście w ebuildach są, ale nie wszędzie. I prawdą jest to co pisze rofro, że czasem kompilacja się wykładała, a człowiek nie dostawał ładnego, czytelnego eerror dlaczego. Przyznam też, że dawno już nie trafiłem na taki błąd.

 *rofro wrote:*   

> [Ale taki przypadek: dodajesz flagę cairo do packages.use dla xorg-x11. Emerge xorg-x11 i kompilacja się zatrzymuje na cairo bo ten też musi być zemergowany z flagą cairo. Tylko to nie portage zgłasza błąd ale skrypt configure. I wtedy musisz dodawać flagi globalnie.

 

Sam mogę podać przykład tego o czym pisał rofro (a przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje, bo było zagmatwane ;-). Nie pamiętam jaki pakiet był "docelowy", ale natrafiłem na eerror, że dev-libs/boost został zbudowany bez flagi threads. Fajnie dostać informację o tym "na tacy", ale jest też druga strona medalu - trzeba było wrócić, dodać flagę, reemerge pakietu z nową flagą - czyli, patrząc na genlop, ~godzina w plecy. Jedynym rozwiązaniem takich problemów byłoby pewnie sprawdzanie z jakimi flagami depend _zostanie_ zbudowany, a nie z jakimi _został_.

----------

## largo3

@lazy_bum, też tak kiedyś miałem... jeśli dobrze pamiętam chciałem wtedy zainstalować Nao.

----------

## dziadu

Potwierdzam, kilka razy też się na tym przejechałem.

----------

## Belliash

A Wy dziwni jestescie :p

Jak Gentoomam od sierpnia? 2004r tak nigdy czegost akiego nie mialem   :Cool:   A rozne cuda instalowalem  :Laughing: 

----------

## rofro

przykład sprzed sekundy:

```
>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/portage/media-gfx/skencil

  digest.assumed                 1

   digest-skencil-0.6.18_pre20070421::skencil-0.6.18_pre20070421.tar.bz2

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking skencil-0.6.17.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * You need to recompile python with Tkinter support.

 * Try adding: 'dev-lang/python tk'

 * in to /etc/portage/package.use

 * 

 * ERROR: media-gfx/skencil-0.6.17 failed.
```

a tu odnalazłem stary wątek w którym opisałem co nie działało z palca: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4059862.html

----------

## SlashBeast

Wyraźnie mówi, ze masz python bez flagi tk.

----------

## Dagger

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A Wy dziwni jestescie :p
> 
> Jak Gentoomam od sierpnia? 2004r tak nigdy czegost akiego nie mialem  A rozne cuda instalowalem 
> ...

 

Albo jestes cudotworca, albo uzywasz tylko pakietow zaznaczonych jako STABLE, albo zainstalowales jeden system w 2004r i od tamtej pory sie do niego nie dotykales  :Very Happy:  (joking ofc)

Rofro,

hehe to moze nie byl dobry przyklad bo tu sam ebuild poinformowal o braku flag a nie configure, ale masz racje. CZASAMI (rzadko i najczesciej na ebuildach ~) _moze_ sie zdarzyc, ze cos nie dziala od reki i jest to normalne. Wczesniej czy posniej sie do tego przyzwyczajasz i nawet sie nie zastanawiasz, tylko momentalnie idziesz dalej.

----------

## rofro

jak widać są ebuildy które nie sprawdzają gdy dana flaga jest włączona i to dopiero wychodzi przy configure.

jak bym miał flagę włączoną globalnie to bym nawet nie wiedział że jest taki błąd. A i tak mam wiele flag globalnie włączonych. Czy mam kolejną włączać? Trochę się to kłóci z ideą systemu przykrojonego do twoich potrzeb i sprzętu.

A co z nowymi osobami którym kompilacja się zatrzymuje i muszą po forum grzebać? Dlatego chciałem rozpocząć taką akcję "desktop bug hunting". Np. co miesiąc robić sprawdzanie czy system instaluje się z palca dla pewnego zestawu pakietów np: xorg-x11 i gnome.

================================================

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Wyraźnie mówi, ze masz python bez flagi tk.

 

wiem co mówi. tylko że portage ma możliwość sprawdzania zależności na poziomie flag i jak widać to nie jest robione w tym ebuildzie i w kilku innych (kilkudziesięciu?)

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## rofro

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> xorg jak kazdy inny pakiet bedzie mial w ebuildzie zapisane, ze jesli jest wlaczone USE cairo, to pociaga cairo za soba... Poza_tym ani xorg-x11 ani xorg-server nie maja flagi USE "cairo"... Nie_wiem skad to wziales... Ale:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ktoś się orientuje co da nowe EAPI-2 jeśli chodzi o zależności USE? Mniej będzie błędów w pakietach jeśli chodzi o zależności USE?

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gmn/20080930-newsletter.xml

 *Quote:*   

> EAPI-2: the new EAPI is approved. This brings features such as USE dependencies to Portage; for example, a package can now directly depend on a package built with USE="foo" without resorting to trickery or "built_with_use || die" hacks. 

 

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz przeca napisane,.

----------

## rofro

No przeca pytam bo nie za bardzo rozumiem. Dlaczego teraz będzie "directly depend"? Chodzi o to że będzie mniej kodu zajmowało ale ta sam funkcjonalność czy coś dodatkowo?

----------

## unK

 *rofro wrote:*   

> No przeca pytam bo nie za bardzo rozumiem. Dlaczego teraz będzie "directly depend"? Chodzi o to że będzie mniej kodu zajmowało ale ta sam funkcjonalność czy coś dodatkowo?

 

Np. nie dowiesz się po godzinie kompilacji pakietu X że pakiet Y wymaga go skompilowanego z flagą Z, z którą ty go nie zbudowałeś i masz to zrobić jeszcze raz.

----------

## rofro

Dzięki. Oby tak było. Pamiętam czasy że się robiło emere gnome i szło bez zająknięcia.

----------

